# [SOLVED] Engine timing on Briggs and Stratton engine



## johnwilly54 (Aug 7, 2008)

I have a 16.5 HP B&S engine Model #31L777 Type-0126E1 Code-020214ZA.
I had the screws come out of the baffle on the throttle and go through the cylinder and get deposited in the muffler. When this happened the engine ran wide open. The engine was stopped. The engine was re-started several times as troubleshooting was taking place. When the problem was found, the head was removed (OHV engine) and the piston and cylinder wall and was checked for any damage. Slight peen marks on the piston and head (no valve seat damage)was all that was seen.The throttle baffle was replaced and I put a new head gasket on and torqued the head bolts. When trying to re-start the engine the engine will not start. It backfires through the carb and acts like it is out of time. Since the engine ran when tear down took place (and only the head was removed) what could be the problem?


----------



## johnwilly54 (Aug 7, 2008)

I was told the only way it could be out of time was if the flywheel key was broken. I pulled the flywheel and the key was ok. I pulled the spark plug to clean and check for spark. As I was turning over the engine, I heard a clicking noise from the OHV cover area. I pulled off the valve cover and switched the push rods. The rods are the same length, but have different style ends. The ends make the difference in length. The Intake valve was being slightly held open and the exhaust vavle never fully opened. This is why it would backfire through the carb. Once the push rods were switched the engine started on the first compression stroke.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Hi JW,

Thanks for the reply as to the solution for your problem. It is great when solutions are posted!!

Many thanks.
SABL


----------

